# Fin rot and popeye and fungus! PLEASE HELP!!!



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi. I'm having different problems with 2 fish. One of my bettas, Roxxanne, has recently developed a really bad case of fin rot. I've been treating him with melafix for the last 3 days and I added aquarium salt to the water and it doesn't seem to be getting any better, if anything, it's worse. I don't know what to do, and I don't want my pretty delta tail to lose his fins :-(

Now, the next problem is wiht my roommate's fish. Her crowntail has recently develped a white spot (I'm pretty sure its a fungus), and he also has a really bad case of popeye. He's not eating, and he's barely swimming. We're treating him with Melafix and Pimafix and we added aquarium salt to the water.We've been doing everything possible to help our poor Theta and he doesn't seem to be getting better. The popeye appeared overnight and he was ok yesterday, but today he's not even swimming. I'm really worried about him. He also seems bloated or constipated. I really don't know what to do about Theta. We don't want to lose him!!!

Please help!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Without knowing what your water contains in the way of ammonia, and nitrites or how large of tank or bowl the fish are in ,or how long you have had them,or how often you change the water and replace what you took out with dechlorinated water that removes or detoxifys ammonia and nitrites,or what temperature the fish are subjected to ,,It would be near impossible to identify what factors could be contributing to the symptoms. 
Were it me, (and it ain't) I would perform 20 percent water changes twice a week using a dechlorinator assuming, (always a bad thing) You are using tap water for a while . I would cut back on food to once every two days assuming the fish are eating. I would remove any uneaten food or poop from the bottom of the tank or bowl with a gravel vaccum or turkey baster. 80 to 90 percent of fish health problems are directly related to water quality or a lack thereof. If you begin by cleaning up the fishes enviornment the fish will often times begin to show improvement. 
Others will have to advise on medications for I am not a fan of most. Few of them will be of any help if water conditions are not favorable. Water should test for 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and nitrAtes below 30. If you do not have the means for testing the water for the afore mentioned, then perhaps you could take a sample of water to your local fish store and ask if they would not test it for you.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I use tap water, with a water conditioner and dechlorinator when I do bi weekly water changes. My water parameters are perfect, no ammonia, no nitrites and the nitrAtes are about 24. I'm still not sure what to do...


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> bi weekly water changes


Thats probably your biggest problem right there, Especially if this is a smaller tank....
Popeye alone is mostly caused by dirty water, Given clean water at pretty much all times and it will usually clear itself in a few days.....

What I read outta all this is most likely due to simple lack of proper water maintenance..... Now you suffer the consequences,,,,, 

Bloat, Stop feeding for a few days then feed peas, Too much wrong food can cause bloat,,, My betta's bloat when I give to much flaked or dried foods......... I feed mostly frozen brine shrimp, Frozen Bloodworms, Peas with some flaked foods, and the occasional treat of dried foods such as bloodworms... Some people prefer pellets over flaked but I find my betta's won't eat pellets, But its sure better then flaked or freeze dried


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Daphnia is a much better alternative to peas. Its more natural and healthier for them.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

May have to try this Daphnia see how good it is.

My Betta's love peas and are cheaper and easier to come by...and it works for bloat fairly well.

they want almost $9.00 for a pkg of Daphnia around here,, thats kinda steep in my book..
But I might pick one up just to try and see how good it is and if my betta's like it, as I'm sure they will.......

the Frozen bloodworms and Brine Shrimp is only $3.98 don't see why they want so much more for the Daphnia


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can get frozen or freeze dried daphnia. I think the frozen is more expensive than the freeze dried daphnia. A big container of daphnia goes a long way. Its very tiny, you can hardly see it.The frozen is messy from what I've heard but very healthy for the fish.


----------

